
Show HN: Octorb – Online communities for everything - jampa-uchoa
http://www.octorb.com/?hl=en
======
jampa-uchoa
Hi guys, I am working on this website four months now, and I feel that's is
time to finally show it. It's been a good journey, I didnt know coding before
starting it and couldn't find anyone to be a 'tecnical founder' so I learned
front end dev through Codecademy and then Rails from the guides, I love coding
now!

So, why Octorb? Well, because I love to visit online foruns... But my friends
can't handle the "layout" so I tried to make it simpler for them to use.

